# State Land Rut Hunt



## NY Buck Hunter (Aug 15, 2010)

A friend and I are planning a Bow Hunt for Nov. 4th though the 14th. We were thinking of hunting the Woodbury or Dillon areas. Does anyone have any tips, spots, or ideas that will help. We are both very experienced bow hunters from NY, and very respectful of the outdoors. We just want to have an enjoyable experience, and harvest a couple of the giant Ohio bucks we see and hear about. We will also each harvest a doe as well. We're just planning on pitching a tent at a campground, and finding a patch of woods that's away from all the pressure. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

There are many big bucks taken on state land in Ohio every year. Your post makes it sound like you think you can just show up in Ohio and are guaranteed to bag a trophy buck. There are guys who spend a whole season on good private land trying to bag a trophy. Big bucks don't get big in Ohio because they are dumb they have places to hide where there is little pressure on them. I have hunted the Woodbury wildlife area many times it is a big pcs of land but don't show up thinking trophy bucks are going to come walking by it takes alot of time and effort scouting to bag a trophy on state land in Ohio.
Angler ss.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Angler ss said:


> There are many big bucks taken on state land in Ohio every year. Your post makes it sound like you think you can just show up in Ohio and are guaranteed to bag a trophy buck. There are guys who spend a whole season on good private land trying to bag a trophy. Big bucks don't get big in Ohio because they are dumb they have places to hide where there is little pressure on them. I have hunted the Woodbury wildlife area many times it is a big pcs of land but don't show up thinking trophy bucks are going to come walking by it takes alot of time and effort scouting to bag a trophy on state land in Ohio.
> Angler ss.


DITTO!!! scouting is KEY! and from being out of state thats kinda hard to do...have alot of friends with tons of great acres that have over 100 years of combined hunting but have yet to see a true monster...lots of great bucks but no real trophy's...good luck and let us know how you do!!


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

We have a group of guys go to dillion every year in late oct. four years ago we all have deer on the ground, two nice bucks and a few does, everybody saw alot of deer, but every year since then, we havent had the same luck. We are seeing fewer deer and even fewer bucks. Not sure if its the weather affecting the movement of deer or the population of deer is getting smaller where we are hunting, but i think this year we might choose a different spot to hunt.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

NY hunter i would post that question on ohiosportsman.com you'll get a lot more responses to your question coming from ny i would think grand river would be a shorter drive


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

If you don't have the time to scout go to the ODOW site and get yourself topo maps and find the funnels and start there; http://ohiodnr.com/geosurvey/pub/usgstopo/tabid/7183/Default.aspx
I like the 7.5 map = 1" to 2000ft. You can find yourself on the map where you stand. They are a BIG help if you don't know the land.
The ODOW also has all the public lands listed.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You'll never find a spot at either of those two areas "away from all the pressure". You will be lucky if you don't have guys right in your area every day during that time frame. Those areas are both small and get hammered during the rut. You would have better luck avoiding crowds early in the year before the masses hit the woods.

It is further south (driving from NY what's another couple hours), but you'll find tons more land in Wayne National Forest. It too will have crowds during the rut, but with it's massive size you can find a spot to hunt without sharing your treestand with strangers If you hike more than 2 ridges over you won't find too many hunters back there. You just have to be willing to walk a little to get away from the others. 

The deer population is on the decrease statewide - has been for the last 3-5 years. No reason to be alarmed...it is a planned decrease and ODNR has done a great job reducing the herd. There are still more than plenty of deer in OH and you shouldn't have any trouble seeing some deer.

As the others have said though, if you expect to tag a good buck you'll likely make the long drive home disappointed. There are plenty on public land as well as private, but not as many as the media would have you believe. And they didn't make it to 3+ years old under all this hunting pressure moving around in the daylight much


----------

